# Left over perogie dough



## spirits (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok you guys, do I have a great idea. Ohhh boy.  What a night.  I had some left over perogie dough (making perogies for my 2 grade 11 English classes for end of the year) and wondering what to do with it.  Found some frozen blueberries, added some sugar and a bit of flour and made them up.  Sprinked them with a little sugar after I boiled them and topped with sour cream.  Wow.  So good.  Little blue pillows of wonderfullness.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## klpca (Jun 5, 2013)

Neat idea! Yum!


----------



## spirits (Jun 5, 2013)

*Mine looked almost as good as these*

blueberry perogies - Google Search


----------



## mav (Jun 6, 2013)

OOOO that sounds wonderful. I LOVE perogies! Lucky English class!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 6, 2013)

*Dough alone*

My Ukrainian aunt would fold over left over dough and fry the "empty" perogies (we called them put-a-heh) in butter. Yum.  

But the blueberry filling sounds delicious too!


----------



## spirits (Jun 6, 2013)

*Doughies*

We call the empty ones doughies and they are good too......I can also cut the dough into strips and make home made noodles with a tomato/ vegetable soup.  But I was bored with the usual and remembered that some areas of Europe made fruit perogies.  I always thought that was a little weird but boy the blueberry ones were wonderful.:whoopie:  I was running out of filling so added some dried cranberries to the mix and that turned out pretty well also......I am on a diet so taking the leftovers in to work to share


----------



## pranas (Jun 6, 2013)

My mother made them with cherries, not the real sweet ones.


----------



## spirits (Jun 6, 2013)

*Cinnamon*

Someone at work suggested cinnamonDuh Why did I not think of that.  I gave all of them away so now will have to make more next week


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 7, 2013)

spirits said:


> Someone at work suggested cinnamonDuh Why did I not think of that.  I gave all of them away so now will have to make more next week



Can you ship some to Cleveland:hysterical:?  Our best sources for pierogies are at the Ukrainian churches about 40 min. drive away, where a production line of elderly church members makes 3 kinds for sale each Friday- kraut, sweet farmer's cheese and, of course, potato!


----------

